# registering a utility trailer..........



## david w. (Jul 21, 2010)

I bought a 5x8 trailer for my business and was wondering,what do i need to do to get it registered so i can pull it on the road.Also,how much would it cost?Thanks guys.


----------



## chadf (Jul 21, 2010)

Go to the tag office with your bill of sale, walk out with tag.


----------



## erniesp (Jul 21, 2010)

Does it have a serial #? If not you need to go to the tag office and get a serial # plate. Put it on the trailer. Have your city police or county police come out and inspect the trailer. Then when you get that done go to the tag office and pay your 12-15 bucks and get your tag.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 21, 2010)

erniesp said:


> Does it have a serial #? If not you need to go to the tag office and get a serial # plate. Put it on the trailer. Have your city police or county police come out and inspect the trailer. Then when you get that done go to the tag office and pay your 12-15 bucks and get your tag.



You people are sure distrustful in the big city.

Here, you just take in your BOS, and you get the serial no. and tag all at the same time (if it doesn't have a ser. no.)


----------



## erniesp (Jul 21, 2010)

It's not the city. It's Walton County..


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 21, 2010)

If the trailer has a serial number attached and the S/N is on the BOS, just go to the tag office.  

Here if your trailer does not have a serial no. if you pull it down to the tag office, they will inspect it, issue a homebuilt plate with S/N and issue a tag.  But that is here. Every county does it different.

Best advice is to call your local tax commissioner/tag office and get the info you need from the horses mouth.


----------

